# Coque de protection Apple Watch Série 4



## Adrien_R (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà j'ai précommander l'Apple Watch Série 4 vendredi dernier, c'est ma première Apple Wacth, et elle devrait arriver ce vendredi 

Je me pose juste une petite question : Est-il préférable de la protéger avec une coque quand je fais du sport ?
Je fais pas mal de VTT et du ski également et je me demande si je ne devrais pas lui mettre une petite coque pour la protéger des éventuelles chutes ou autre ? 

Quel est votre avis sur le sujet et si vous avez des coques à me proposer je suis preneur 

J'ai déjà vu celle-ci sur Amazon, elle me parait pas mal mais le délais de livraison est un peu long à mon goût !
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07HF2LDSW...52558&sr=1-17&keywords=coque+apple+watch+44mm


----------



## Tit_Ben (18 Septembre 2018)

Je me pause la meme question, 
En apple Store au vu de mes pratiques : VTT aussi, escalade, saut dans l’eau, une vendeuse m’a conseillée d’acheter ce genre de produit, me disant qu’en général les retours SAV sont des écrans cassés car le bord de la montre a tapé lors d’une activité. 

Alors il existe aussi des protections plus enveloppantes mais moins discrètes que l’on vient clipser, parfois avec un bracelet intégré, j’hésite encore.
https://www.macway.com/fr/category/618/coque/


Pour les délais, c’est normal, le secret des nouvelles dimensions a été gardé jusqu’à la fin, du coup les producteurs chinois d’accessoires n’ont pas anticipés, d’ailleurs les photos de ton lien montrent une serie 3 et non 4... 

Du coup les delais sont pas si importants. 
Le risque est de recevoir un produit fait à la va-vite.

Je ne sais pas ce qu’il existe comme produits phares en la matière, autant les coques d’iphone l’offre est plétorique et certains sortent du lot, autant sur les watch ca n’a pas l’air très utilisé.


----------



## Adrien_R (18 Septembre 2018)

J'ai aussi trouvé celle-ci qui je pense n'est pas trop mal : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07H94XC22...1-spons&keywords=coque+apple+watch+44mm&psc=1


----------



## chris! (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit nécessaire sur la version acier, mais recommandé sur la version alu ?

Qu’en pensez-vous pour la version acier ?

Spigen fait de bonnes coques, mais ils ne sont pas dispo pour la série 4.


----------



## Mcbm (26 Septembre 2018)

J’en suis à ma troisième Apple Watch acier et jamais je n’ai mis de protection. 
Le boîtier, avec le temps attrape des micros rayure qui s’élimine très facilement avec du cap code, on n’en trouve sur Amazon, quant à l’écran en Crystal de saphirs, il est inrayable contrairement au modèle en alu et leur écran en Ion-X qui se raye très facilement.


----------



## chris! (27 Septembre 2018)

Je les ai essayées.
L’aluminilm semble fragile.
Je préfère l’acier.
Mais comme toujours, pour avoir la version acier, Apple impose le cellulaire.
Résultat 300€ d’écart pour avoir la version acier.
Avec l’applecare, la première version acier est à 859€.
Je vais me renseigner sur les montres concurrentes et faire mon choix.


----------



## chris! (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

L’applewatch semble meilleure mais beaucoup plus fragile que ses concurrentes.
Avez-vous trouvé une protection pour la série 4 ?
Merci.


----------



## fopx (15 Octobre 2018)

A la recherche d’une bonne protection pour l’ecran, pour la 44mm!
Si vous avez des propositions, allez y!


----------



## Brand72 (17 Octobre 2018)

fopx a dit:


> A la recherche d’une bonne protection pour l’ecran, pour la 44mm!
> Si vous avez des propositions, allez y!



Perso je vous conseil d'attendre la vitre de chez Zagg, vitre intégrale et 'invisible' une fois posée.  Par contre, toujours pas de dispo pour la S4...


----------



## fopx (17 Octobre 2018)

Brand72 a dit:


> Perso je vous conseil d'attendre la vitre de chez Zagg, vitre intégrale et 'invisible' une fois posée.  Par contre, toujours pas de dispo pour la S4...



Ok merci, on va attendre alors..


----------



## Aviator7 (16 Novembre 2018)

Apple Watch alu 44mm avec protection trouvée chez amazon (de marque Riyeri) Un peu énorme mais je préfère ça, à rayer les bords de ma montre, par contre pas de protection d’ecran...


----------



## chris75000 (5 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, on m'a offert une apple watch serie4 en 44mm et je viens de trouver ceci pour la protéger.
Voici le lien:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HSSDV4S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

